# Kurzfristige Störung am Profibus



## Katrin1982 (28 Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,


----------



## bike (28 Juli 2011)

Wie erkennst du den Ausfall?
Hast du DP Diagnose programmiert?
Wie schnell ist der Bus parametriert?

Wenn sporatisch und nicht reproduzierbar der Bus Fehler bringt, dann wenn möglich zunächst Geschwindigkeit kleiner.
Dann bei  den einzelnen Teilnehmer die Diagnose auswerten.

Vielleicht kommst du so weiter.


bike


----------



## Katrin1982 (28 Juli 2011)

HI,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich erkenn den Ausfall am FU, bzw. auch am Gateway indem mir docht einfach angezeigt wieder das der Feldbus weg ist. Ohne das dann was passiert kommt er nach kurzer Zeut wieder.

Die Diganose hab ich nicht programmiert, hab halt nur die Überwachnung der Teilnehmer drin und auch die zeigt mir an das die Strecke 2 weg ist. Es fallen auch nicht immer alle Teilnehmer aus, eigentlich immer nur 2-3 Stück aber halt immer Unterschiedliche.

1,5kBits/s


----------



## bike (28 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Es fallen auch nicht immer alle Teilnehmer aus, eigentlich immer nur 2-3 Stück aber halt immer Unterschiedliche.
> 
> 1,5kBits/s



Also ist nicht der gesamte Strang weg, sondern nur ein Teil der Teilnehmer, wenn ich recht verstanden habe.
Wenn du mir jetzt noch schreibst, dass es Danfoss Umrichter sind an den ca 80 m und dazu noch 1,5MBit/s, (kbit wäre etwas wenig   )dann könnte ein Reduzierung auf 500kBit/s helfen.


bike


----------



## Katrin1982 (28 Juli 2011)

Richtig, nicht alle sonder nur 2-3 Stk. aber halt immer verschiedene.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2011)

Hast du Möglichkeit einen profibustesteter anzuschließen und eine Messung 
durchzuführen? Wenn nicht würde mir nur einfallen, denn Strang aufzulösen,
auch in der konfig. Dann nacheinander die einzelnen Teilnehmer wieder dran-
hängen. Hast du mal alle Stecker losgenohmmen und in Augenschein genommen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juli 2011)

Die üblichen Fragen :

-sind die Stecker vernüftig angeklemmt. Vielleicht irgendwo ein Wackelkontakt.

- Abschlusswiderstände eingeschaltet

Das sind meiner Erfahrung nach 90% aller Fehler


----------



## Katrin1982 (28 Juli 2011)

(A1/B1) durchschleifen und unten


----------



## Katrin1982 (28 Juli 2011)

Abschlüsse hab ich im Repeater und beim letzten TN drin.


----------



## bike (28 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Es sind Danfoss Fu´ !!!



Willkommen im Club 

Du kannst doch in der Projektierung des Busses die Geschwindigkeit auswählen.
Dort würde ich 500K einstellen und die Hardware neu übertragen.
Die steht normal auf 1,5 Mbit/s die Umrichter sind mit 500kBit/s bei weitem zufrieden.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Dort würde ich 500K einstellen und die Hardware neu übertragen.
> Die steht normal auf 1,5 Mbit/s die Umrichter sind mit 500kBit/s bei weitem zufrieden.
> 
> 
> bike


 
Müssen dann die Panel´s nicht auch angepasst und neu übertragen werden ?


----------



## bike (28 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Müssen dann die Panel´s nicht auch angepasst und neu übertragen werden ?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Panels dran sind, meist nicht.
Doch wenn die Panels nicht mehr funktionieren, dann kann manuell die Geschwindigkeit eingestellt oder es muss eben übertragen werden.

Ich kenne diese Danfoss Probleme und die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, es hilft kein Analysator oder sonst was, es hilf meist nur die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zu reduzieren.


bike


----------



## Katrin1982 (28 Juli 2011)

Du kannst doch in der Projektierung des Busses die Geschwindigkeit auswählen.
Dort würde ich 500K einstellen und die Hardware neu übertragen.
Die steht normal auf 1,5 Mbit/s die Umrichter sind mit 500kBit/s bei weitem zufrieden.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Geschwindigkeit über den DP-Zugang mit meinen PG machen, oder muss ich hier auf die MPI-Schnittstelle zugreifen?
> Nicht das ich die geänderte Hardware übertrage und dann das nicht ganz abgeschlossen wird, weil die Geschwindigkeit dann untreschiedlich ist.


Es ist egal, über welche Schnittstelle der CPU Du die geänderte HW-Konfig lädst, weil dabei die CPU in STOP gehen muß und die neuen Busparameter erst beim nächsten STOP-RUN-Übergang gültig werden.

Wenn die Panele Siemens-Panele sind, dann nützt es nichts, an den Panelen die Busgeschwindigkeit manuell zu ändern, diese Einstellmöglichkeit ist eigentlich nur für den ersten Projekttransfer über Bus vorgesehen. Wenn die Runtime startet übernimmt sie die Busparameter aus den in WinCCflex oder ProTool offline projektierten Buseinstellungen. Einige Panele scheinen die Busparameter-Telegramme von DP-Mastern auszuwerten (wenn es denn welche gibt). In der Regel sollte das Runtime-Projekt angepasst und neu übertragen werden.

Stichwort 1,5MBit/s - wie *kurz* sind die kürzesten Profibusleitungen zwischen 2 Teilnehmern?
Sind die FU womöglich zu mehreren nahe beieinander?
Bei mehreren FU nebeneinander im Schaltschrank machen wir die Profibusleitung dazwischen immer mindestens 30cm lang (gemessen von Schirmschelle bis Schirmschelle).
Mit einem PG stecke ich mich nur auf Teilnehmer, bei denen an beiden Seiten das Profibuskabel zum nächsten Teilnehmer mindestens 80cm lang ist, sonst gibt es öfters Störungen beim Aufstecken.

Harald


----------



## Katrin1982 (29 Juli 2011)

Morgen,

Besten Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps


----------



## Approx (29 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> ... DP-Kabel ist ca. 15cm lang, von Schirmklemme bis Schirmklemme.


Es ist tatsächlich so, daß es eine *minimale* Profibus-Leitungslänge zwischen zwei Teilnehmern gibt! Bei uns halten wir min 1,5m ein. Bei sehr kurzen Leitungen (15cm ist echt zu kurz) entstehen Reflexionen, die den Bus stören. Wenn dann auch noch FU's dranhängen, dann hat man meist den Salat.
Also erstmal etwas DP-Leitung hergezaubert (im Schrank am besten eindrähtige Litze, erst recht bei Fastconnect-Steckern) und neu angeschlossen.

Gruß Approx


----------



## DiGo1969 (29 Juli 2011)

Morgen,
die Busgeschwindigkeit runter auf 500k zu stellen ist vielleicht eine Lösung, welche so lange funktioniert, bis du die Baustelle verlässt. Das Problem ist aber immer noch nicht beseitigt. Und in absehbarer Zukunft kommen die Probleme auch bei 500k wieder. Bei den Leitungslängen von ca. 80m solltest du den Bus mit 12M betreiben können.

Hier hilft nur eine gründliche Fehlersuche...



> _Es fallen auch nicht immer alle Teilnehmer aus, eigentlich immer nur 2-3 Stück aber halt immer Unterschiedliche._


 
Das hört sich schon fast so an, das es zu Datenkollisionen kommt. Diese können auf einem ganz anderen Profibuskabel auftreten. Als nicht einmal in der Nähe der ausfallenden Teilnehmer. Also noch einmal alle Abschlusswiderstände an den Busenden durchschauen "ALLE".




Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ist tatsächlich so, das hier die 15FU´s direkt nebeneinander sitzen, DP-Kabel ist ca. 15cm lang, von Schirmklemme bis Schirmklemme.


 
Die 15cm stücken sind meiner Erfahrung nach kein Problem, aber wie ist bei den FU die Profibusleitung angeschölossen? Über Stecker oder dierekt das Kabel auf Klemmleiste? Wenn die direkt auf der Klemmleiste angeschlossen sind kommte es immer wieder vor, das die beiden Adern unterschiedlich lang sind. Durch aufsummieren der Aderlänge kommt es zur Verschiebung der Signale.

Da ich davon aus gehe, das die Anlage recht neu ist, kann vielleicht eine defekte Baugruppe ausgeschlossen sein.
Solltest du keine Diagnosesoft und -hardware haben, wird eine Fehlersuche nicht möglich sein.


Kurze Frage noch: Verlangt der Kunde dieser Anlage kein Profibus-Messprotokoll von euch?


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Panzerknacker (29 Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen dich an die 1m-Regel zu halten, welche besagt, das in Netzwerken ab 1,5MBit die Mindestkabellänge zwischen 2 Teilnehmern 1m zu betragen hat.

Dann gibt es da noch die 2m-Regel welche besagt, das ein Segment nicht kürzer als 2m sein sollte (kann von Anlage zu Anlage auch länger sein). Das hängt damit zusammen, das moderne Slaves eine Kurzschlusserkennung haben und bei einem zu kurzen Segment fälschlicher Weise einen Kurschluss detektieren können.

Was für Repeater hast du im Einsatz? Hast du die Anzahl der Repeater auch in der HW-Konfig angegeben?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## bike (29 Juli 2011)

DiGo1969 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> die Busgeschwindigkeit runter auf 500k zu stellen ist vielleicht eine Lösung, welche so lange funktioniert, bis du die Baustelle verlässt. Das Problem ist aber immer noch nicht beseitigt. Und in absehbarer Zukunft kommen die Probleme auch bei 500k wieder. Bei den Leitungslängen von ca. 80m solltest du den Bus mit 12M betreiben können.
> 
> Hier hilft nur eine gründliche Fehlersuche...



Bist du dir da so sicher?
Also wir kennen das Problem mit Danfoss Umrichtern.
Und nach dem Umstellen funktionieren die Anlagen, zum Teil schon über seit 5 Jahren, also stimmt deine Aussage nicht. 
Das Thema mit der gründlichen Fehleranalyse:
Wann und wie willst du dies machen, wenn die Anlage nicht ausgeschaltet werden kann über längere Zeit? Damit Jugend forscht betrieben werfen kann?
Wer bezahlt diese?
Was willst du diagnostizieren?
Mit Busanalysegeräten?
Ich kam an Anlagen, die tolle und perfekte Messprotokolle hatten, doch funktioniert haben diese eben doch nicht fehlerfrei.

Man muss nicht mit 200km/h über die Autobahn brettern, wenn man Zeit hast.


bike


P.S: Hier stimmt wieder Satz:
In der Theorie ist praktisch alles möglich

P.S.S: In einem Schaltschrank sind bei uns ab und an pro Zeile 15 Umrichter. Das sind nach den Empfehlungen hier 30 m Profibuskabel. Wie soll da das Kabel in den Kabelschächten für die Verbindung versteckt werden???


----------



## Panzerknacker (29 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wann und wie willst du dies machen, wenn die Anlage nicht ausgeschaltet werden kann über längere Zeit? Damit Jugend forscht betrieben werfen kann?


Naja, mit Jugend forscht hat das wohl nix mehr zu tun... Wenn die Anlage vernünftig konzipiert ist, dann hast du in jedem Segment wenigstens einen Stecker mit PG-Buchse -> Kein Anlagenstillstand notwendig.



bike schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt diese?


Das liegt dran wer den Fehler verursacht hat 



bike schrieb:


> Was willst du diagnostizieren?


Die Fehlerquelle, was denn sonst!? 



bike schrieb:


> Mit Busanalysegeräten?


Da spricht nichts gegen.



bike schrieb:


> Ich kam an Anlagen, die tolle und perfekte Messprotokolle hatten, doch funktioniert haben diese eben doch nicht fehlerfrei.


Oh ja, das kenne ich... Da stellt sich die Frage was da gemessen wurde und ob schon alles im Betrieb war und ob sich an der Umgebung nichts mehr geändert hat u.s.w....



bike schrieb:


> Man muss nicht mit 200km/h über die Autobahn brettern, wenn man Zeit hast.


*ACK*
Das macht nur unnötig Probleme!



bike schrieb:


> P.S: Hier stimmt wieder Satz:
> In der Theorie ist praktisch alles möglich


Der stimmt doch eigentlich fast immer! 



bike schrieb:


> P.S.S: In einem Schaltschrank sind bei uns ab und an pro Zeile 15 Umrichter. Das sind nach den Empfehlungen hier 30 m Profibuskabel. Wie soll da das Kabel in den Kabelschächten für die Verbindung versteckt werden???


EDIT
30m? Evtl. hab ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt - Ich versuchs nochmal:
1m Regel: Mindestabstand zwischen 2 Slaves -> 15 Slaves = 14m Kabel dazwischen.
2m Regel: Mindestlänge eines Segments -> Kein Repeater im Netz = 1 Segment; 1 Repeater im Netz = 2 Segmente ---> Mindestgesamtlänge aller Kabel pro Segment = 2m.
END EDIT

Wie gesagt, dies gilt für Netze ab 1,5 MBit. Das ist halt genau der Punkt mit dem "verstecken"... Das muss in solchen Fällen von vornherein mit eingeplant und klar sein, dann ist auch der Platz dafür vorhanden. Ich bin Realist und weiß selbst das das in den wenigsten Fällen klappt.
Der Hintergrund ist, das sich sonst die Kapazitäten der Geräte (bei zertifizierten Geräten max. 30pF) addieren und somit "zum Nullpegel gerichtete Peaks" erzeugen. Dies führt dann ab einem gewissen Punkt dazu, das ein Signal fehlinterpretiert wird. Wenn in den DP-Master Einstellungen dann noch die Wiederholrate für Telegramme auf "1" steht (ist glaub ich der Siemens-Standard), so gilt der Slave nach einem fehlerhaften Telegramm bereits als "verloren".

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## bike (30 Juli 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Naja, mit Jugend forscht hat das wohl nix mehr zu tun... Wenn die Anlage vernünftig konzipiert ist, dann hast du in jedem Segment wenigstens einen Stecker mit PG-Buchse -> Kein Anlagenstillstand notwendig.



Das ist doch meist ein Wunsch(denken) der Inbetriebnehmer ;-)

Für die Spezifikation und Qualitäz würde ich auch (nicht mehr) garantieren, egal wer als Liefertante draufsteht. 

Unabhängig davon ist bei den Umrichtern von Danfoss schon die Klemme für den Anschluss des DP nicht der Hit.
Ich habe Schränke mit bis 70 von diesen Teilen und die funktionieren, doch leider? nur mit 500k.


bike


----------



## Katrin1982 (30 Juli 2011)

HI zusammen,

Besten Dank für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Katrin1982 (30 Juli 2011)

DiGo1969 schrieb:


> Die 15cm stücken sind meiner Erfahrung nach kein Problem, aber wie ist bei den FU die Profibusleitung angeschölossen? Über Stecker oder dierekt das Kabel auf Klemmleiste? Wenn die direkt auf der Klemmleiste angeschlossen sind kommte es immer wieder vor, das die beiden Adern unterschiedlich lang sind. Durch aufsummieren der Aderlänge kommt es zur Verschiebung der Signale.
> 
> Kurze Frage noch: Verlangt der Kunde dieser Anlage kein Profibus-Messprotokoll von euch?
> 
> ...




Der Anschluss erfolgt direkt am FU (Klemmen), keine Stecker dazwischen.

Nein, er verlangt dies nicht, aber vielleicht wäre das mal eine Idee. Das ich das ganze freiwillig durchmesse.


----------



## Panzerknacker (30 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das ist doch meist ein Wunsch(denken) der Inbetriebnehmer ;-)
> 
> Für die Spezifikation und Qualitäz würde ich auch (nicht mehr) garantieren, egal wer als Liefertante draufsteht.
> 
> ...



An 90% der Anlagen an die ich komme ist dies zum Glück kein Wunschdenken sondern Realität! 

Wie schon gesagt, wenn du Einfluss darauf nehmen kannst, dann laß bei der nächsten Anlage mal entsprechend lange Stücke dazwischen setzen. Ich würde mit dir Wetten das du an dieser Stelle dann keine Probleme mehr hast - gerade bei so vielen Anreihungen. Was auch noch interessant wäre, ist die interne Verdrahtung im Danfoss. Oft geht es von der Klemmstelle über ein ungeschirmtes Kabel quer durch den FU zum Kommunikations-ASIC.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Panzerknacker (30 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> HI zusammen,
> 
> ich hab die Geschwindigkeit auf 187,5 runter stellen müssen, in der Anlage habe ich noch 2 TP177A gefunden, die machen leider keine 500K mit.
> Nach der Reduzierung läuft der Bus absolout stabil.
> ...



Wenn es keinen großen Aufwand darstellt würde ich die Stücke auf jeden Fall tauschen.


----------



## Panzerknacker (30 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Der Anschluss erfolgt direkt am FU (Klemmen), keine Stecker dazwischen.
> 
> Nein, er verlangt dies nicht, aber vielleicht wäre das mal eine Idee. Das ich das ganze freiwillig durchmesse.



Auch wenn er es nicht verlangt, so ist es doch auch immer eine Absicherung für die eigene Seite. Wenn der Kunde die Anlage selbst erweitert, zusätzliche Fremdanlagen aufgebaut werden oder sonst etwas passiert hast du mit einem vernünftigen Messprotokoll immer etwas in der Hand das den Ursprungszustand der Anlage wiederspiegelt. Dafür würde ich jedoch keine reine "Kabelmessung" machen sondern eine Messung der laufenden Anlage mit allen Signalpegeln, Störeinflüssen, etc.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Katrin1982 (30 Juli 2011)

Hi,

denke auch das ich die Stücke austauschen werde, sind ja auch nicht so viele.

Wie kann ich eine Messung dieser Art erstellen?


----------



## bike (30 Juli 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Ich würde mit dir Wetten das du an dieser Stelle dann keine Probleme mehr hast /QUOTE]
> 
> Verloren
> Das Problem haben wir auch bei Umrichtern die mehr als 1 m entfernt von einander und somit mit mehr als einem Meter verkabelt sind.
> ...


----------



## Panzerknacker (30 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> denke auch das ich die Stücke austauschen werde, sind ja auch nicht so viele.
> 
> Wie kann ich eine Messung dieser Art erstellen?



Wenn du ein geeignetes Messgerät hast (z.B. Profitrace 2 von Procentec) kannst du diese Messung selbst durchführen.
Setz dich einfach mit denen in Verbindung und sag nen schönen Gruß von mir, die geben Sie auch als kostenlose Leihgabe für 2 Wochen heraus. Alternativ dazu kann ich dir auch den passenden Kontakt vermitteln.

Wenn du es nicht selbst durchführen möchtest, so bieten wir auch die Messung als Dienstleistung an, genau wie Procentec selbst auch.

Wenn du magst, dann kann ich dir mal einen Beispiel-Bericht per mail zukommen lassen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## bike (30 Juli 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Wenn du ein geeignetes Messgerät hast (z.B. Profitrace 2 von Procentec) kannst du diese Messung selbst durchführen.
> Setz dich einfach mit denen in Verbindung und sag nen schönen Gruß von mir, die geben Sie auch als kostenlose Leihgabe für 2 Wochen heraus. Alternativ dazu kann ich dir auch den passenden Kontakt vermitteln.
> 
> Wenn du es nicht selbst durchführen möchtest, so bieten wir auch die Messung als Dienstleistung an, genau wie Procentec selbst auch.
> ...



Hast du gelesen, dass zwischen dem TE und hier ca 1000 km sind?

Wem hilft es, wenn ein perfektes Protokoll vorliegt und die Anlage steht?
Dann wird losgefahren, egal was der Tester vorher diagnostiziert hat.
Niemand gibt dir Garantie oder übernimmt die Kosten, wenn nach Diagnose und Test und... der Hobel steht.
Die Kosten hängen immer am Lieferanten, egal was der vorher für einen Aufwand für Absicherung gemacht hat.

Dieses in meinen Augen sinnlose Streben nach perfekten Protokollen und Tests kostet nur und bringt nur den Dienstleistern dieser  Geräte einen echten Gewinn.
Es ging und geht ohne diesen Aufwand.


bike


----------



## Panzerknacker (30 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Panzerknacker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich würde mit dir Wetten das du an dieser Stelle dann keine Probleme mehr hast /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bike (30 Juli 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> bike schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann hast du noch andere Störeinflüsse... Und genau die sind mit Try & Error schwer zu finden!
> ...


----------



## Panzerknacker (30 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Hast du gelesen, dass zwischen dem TE und hier ca 1000 km sind?


Klar, bin ja nicht blind... Ist doch nicht in Übersee!!



bike schrieb:


> Wem hilft es, wenn ein perfektes Protokoll vorliegt und die Anlage steht?
> Dann wird losgefahren, egal was der Tester vorher diagnostiziert hat.
> Niemand gibt dir Garantie oder übernimmt die Kosten, wenn nach Diagnose und Test und... der Hobel steht.
> Die Kosten hängen immer am Lieferanten, egal was der vorher für einen Aufwand für Absicherung gemacht hat.



Dann bin ich aber froh das das bei uns nicht so ist. Wenn ich damit nachweisen kann das die Installation durch Unsachgemäße Veränderungen der Umgebung (z.B. das EMI auf dem Bus vorhanden sind, die zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung nicht da waren) für die Störungen verantwortlich sind, so hat der Kunde, bzw. diejenige Firma, die ihre Leitungen dort verlegt hat, den entstandenen Aufwand zu begleichen.



bike schrieb:


> Dieses in meinen Augen sinnlose Streben nach perfekten Protokollen und Tests kostet nur und bringt nur den Dienstleistern dieser  Geräte einen echten Gewinn.
> Es ging und geht ohne diesen Aufwand.
> 
> bike



Das hat nichts mit sinnlosem Streben zu tun. Du testet Deine Programme doch auch bevor du sie in Betrieb nimmst, oder? 
Genauso werden Schaltschränke abgenommen bevor sie ausgeliefert werden. Für LWL-Installationen, bzw. Spleißungen wird ein Messprotokoll gefertigt. Das gleiche passiert bei EDV-Netzwerkinstallationen, wenn alle Strecken angeschlossen sind, wird auch dort eine Messung durchgeführt, sowie ein Protokoll erstellt.

Natürlich ging und geht es auch ohne diesen Aufwand. Dann braucht sich aber auch niemand zu beschweren wenn er die Kosten für anfallende Produktschäden o.ä. aufgebrummt bekommt.

Wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe, kann sie das ganze auch KOSTENLOS selbst durchführen (bis auf das Rücksendeporto für das Messgerät) .
Es ist nunmal Tatsache das derjenige der "Dumme" ist, der nicht nachweisen kann das sein Anlagenteil / seine Anlage ordnungsgemäß geprüft wurde.


----------



## Panzerknacker (30 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Panzerknacker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich, in ähnlichen Anlagen mit Teilen von BigS, fahren wir mit  12MBit ohne Probleme.
> ...


----------



## Katrin1982 (31 Juli 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Wenn du ein geeignetes Messgerät hast (z.B. Profitrace 2 von Procentec) kannst du diese Messung selbst durchführen.
> Setz dich einfach mit denen in Verbindung und sag nen schönen Gruß von mir, die geben Sie auch als kostenlose Leihgabe für 2 Wochen heraus. Alternativ dazu kann ich dir auch den passenden Kontakt vermitteln.
> 
> Wenn du es nicht selbst durchführen möchtest, so bieten wir auch die Messung als Dienstleistung an, genau wie Procentec selbst auch.
> ...





Wo liegt das Gerät den preislich? Möchte eigentlich ungerne mir ein Gerät ausleihen und der Firma Hoffnungen machen, wenn ich vorher schon weiß das mir das Ganze viel zu teuer ist.
Find ich halt fair gegenüber dem Hersteller.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Juli 2011)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal dazu schreiben ...

Das man Probleme mit PB-Slaves hat wenn, man den trotz anständig durchgeführter Verkablung nicht zum Rennen bekommt, kenne ich auch.

Ich kenne nicht die Danfoss-FU's - aber vielleicht ist das ja auch nur eine Synonym für eine generelle Problematik.
Ich hatte das gerade vorgestern mit SMC-Ventil-Inseln. Wir haben da an einer Anlage mal die "neuen" Dinger von denen eingesetzt (keine Ahnung, wie die heissen) - Gott-sei-Dank waren es nur 3 ... 
Erst hatten sie ein paar Stunden funktioniert und dann hatte ich auf der VI auf einmal einen Blink-Geber (Busfehler, VI fällt aus - kein Busfehler VI übernimmt Ansteuerung - Busfehler ... und das sogar als regelmäßigen Takt). Ich habe erstmal ein bißchen den Fehler bei mit gesucht ... dann die VI's gegen die Alten ausgewechselt (da hatten wir Glücklicherweise noch genung davon) und schon war der Busfehler weg ...
Das hatte auch nichts mit der Entfernuhng der Slaves untereinander zu tun !!! Ich kenne die auch diese Regel (allerdings als 2m Regel) habe mir aber, wenn überhaupt, immer nur zufällig daran gehalten und noch nie deswegen PB-Probleme gehabt - auch nicht bei Geschwindigkeiten über 1,5MBit ...!

Was ich aber kenne ist, dass sich Geräte, wenn sie sich räumlich zu nahe kommen, Fehler erzeugen (der HBM-Digiclip hatte das z.B. mal eine Zeit lang) - die haben dann die Sensor-Speisung irgendwie auf den Bus eingekoppelt. Vielleicht können die genannte FU's ja auch so etwas in der Art ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> ... ich hab die Geschwindigkeit auf 187,5 runter stellen müssen, in der Anlage habe ich noch 2 TP177A gefunden, die machen leider keine 500K mit.
> Nach der Reduzierung läuft der Bus absolout stabil.



... das hat dann aber m.E. nichts mit dem bisher geschriebenen zu tun - da stimmt dann irgendetwas, entweder mit einem Teilnehmer oder eben doch mit der Verkablung, nicht.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (31 Juli 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was ich aber kenne ist, dass sich Geräte, wenn sie sich räumlich zu nahe kommen, Fehler erzeugen (der HBM-Digiclip hatte das z.B. mal eine Zeit lang) - die haben dann die Sensor-Speisung irgendwie auf den Bus eingekoppelt. Vielleicht können die genannte FU's ja auch so etwas in der Art ...




Ja, es gibt für diese FU eine Karte, die mit 24V versorgt wird, dann wird die Buskarte nicht von der Spannung des FU versorgt.
Das bessert etwas, aber ist im Verhältnis zum Preis nicht sinnvoll.


bike


----------



## Panzerknacker (31 Juli 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Gerät den preislich? Möchte eigentlich ungerne mir ein Gerät ausleihen und der Firma Hoffnungen machen, wenn ich vorher schon weiß das mir das Ganze viel zu teuer ist.
> Find ich halt fair gegenüber dem Hersteller.



Infos findest du hier:
http://www.procentec.com/profitrace2/index.php


----------



## Panzerknacker (31 Juli 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich auch mal dazu schreiben ...
> 
> Erst hatten sie ein paar Stunden funktioniert und dann hatte ich auf der VI auf einmal einen Blink-Geber (Busfehler, VI fällt aus - kein Busfehler VI übernimmt Ansteuerung - Busfehler ... und das sogar als regelmäßigen Takt). Ich habe erstmal ein bißchen den Fehler bei mit gesucht ... dann die VI's gegen die Alten ausgewechselt (da hatten wir Glücklicherweise noch genung davon) und schon war der Busfehler weg ...



Wie lang war denn die "Taktzeit"?  Irgendwas zwischen 2,3 und 15 Sekunden? Ich kenne zwar die VIs nicht, aber den Effekt hatte ich ähnlich schonmal beim Kunden.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 August 2011)

@Panzerkacker:
Nee ... eher etwas in der Richtung 1 - 2 Hz ... 

@Bike:
Aber ... wenn dir Danfoss-FU's so ein Problem sind ... warum setzt du die dann ein und haust sie nicht dem Hersteller um die Ohren ...? Das passiert bei mir nämlich gleich mit "Herrn SMC" ...


----------



## bike (1 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Bike:
> Aber ... wenn dir Danfoss-FU's so ein Problem sind ... warum setzt du die dann ein und haust sie nicht dem Hersteller um die Ohren ...? Das passiert bei mir nämlich gleich mit "Herrn SMC" ...



Vielleicht weil ich nur Entwickler bin und der Einkauf vielleicht ein besonderes Verhältnis zu dem Lieferanten hat? 
Das ist der große Nachteil in einer großen Firma, zu viele Instanzen die keine Ahnung haben.  


bike


----------



## Katrin1982 (5 August 2011)

Hi,

  ich versteh es nicht.
  Hab jetzt wie beschrieben die Geschwindigkeit auf 187,5 runter gesetzt und der Bus lief. 
  Jetzt hab ich alle Brücken von 15cm auf 2m ausgetauscht und der Bus läuft nicht mehr. Bis zum 1. Teilnehmer der 2. Strecke steht der Bus, wenn ich den Abschlusswiederstand rein mache .
  Wenn ich den Abschlusswiederstand am letzten Teilnehmer rein mache, klappt der Bus zusammen.
  1.Teilnehmer von der 2. Strecke ist das Eaton Gateway, dann kommen 15Fu´s und dann ein TP177A.

  Bei meiner Repeater blinkt auch die gelbe LED nicht mehr.
  Was kann das denn jetzt noch sein?


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... da stimmt dann irgendetwas, entweder mit einem Teilnehmer oder eben doch mit der Verkablung, nicht.


 
Die Baudrate ist nicht die Lösung - kleine Baudrate -> große Leitungslänge und vielleicht unempfindlicher (???).

Du solltest auf jeden Fall ALLE Busleitungen und Stecker und ganz speziell die der fraglichen Sektion überprüfen ... (Dreher , Kontakt, Schirmung).
Vielleicht solltest du darüber hinaus auch mal den Potentialausgleich der Sektionen überprüfen - haben alle das gleiche Masse-(Erd-)Potential ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Baudrate ist nicht die Lösung - kleine Baudrate -> große Leitungslänge und vielleicht unempfindlicher (???).


187.5k ist bestimmt unempfindlicher als 1.5M oder 12M.
Wenn man die eigentliche Ursache nicht lokalisieren kann, wäre es eine Lösung, wenn nur so das man mehr Zeit hat um die eigentliche Störquelle zu finden. 
So lange das man eine reine mono-master Konfiguration hat (keine HMI's !), ist die TTR gar nicht schlecht selbst bei 187.5k.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du darüber hinaus auch mal den Potentialausgleich der Sektionen überprüfen - haben alle das gleiche Masse-(Erd-)Potential ?


+1

Kurzfristige Profibusstörungen zu lokalisieren ist verdammt schwierig. Ich empfehle ein Profibus Tester, wie Profitrace. Wenn nur für den einmalige Verwendung kann man es evtl. leihen.


----------



## Katrin1982 (5 August 2011)

Hi,
  hab ich alles schon gemacht.
  Hab extra einen separaten Potentialausgleich nochmal zusätzlich legen lassen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 August 2011)

Dann hab ich jetzt nur noch den :


Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Abschlusswiederstand am letzten Teilnehmer rein mache, klappt der Bus zusammen.


Kann der genannte letzte Teilnehmer denn überhaupt den Widerstand speisen ?

Und ... sind am letzten Teilnehmer auch wirklich Stecker-IN und Stecker-OUT korrekt belegt ? Nicht das du vielleicht bei OUT reingehst - dann hätte der Widerstand gar keine Funktion ...


----------



## Katrin1982 (5 August 2011)

Hi,

ich hab das Panel mir direkt daneben gelegt, wenn ich hier den Widerstand zuschalte ist alles weg.
An den FU´s gibt es ja kein IN oder Out, bei Danfoss wird der DP-Anschluss parallel gelegt, hab allerdings das Gefühl das der Abschlusswiderstand bei den FU´s nichts bringt, hab jetzt z.Z. überhaupt keinen drin. Jetzt sehe ich 14von15 FU´s und halt das Gateway.

Mein Idee ist das ich jetzt inter dem letzten FU noch einen Repeater setzte, da kann ich ordentlich den Abschlusswiderstand setzten und würde dann mein Panel seperat einspeisen. Meint Ihr das das was bringt?


----------



## bike (5 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab das Panel mir direkt daneben gelegt, wenn ich hier den Widerstand zuschalte ist alles weg.
> An den FU´s gibt es ja kein IN oder Out, bei Danfoss wird der DP-Anschluss parallel gelegt, hab allerdings das Gefühl das der Abschlusswiderstand bei den FU´s nichts bringt, hab jetzt z.Z. überhaupt keinen drin. Jetzt sehe ich 14von15 FU´s und halt das Gateway.
> ...



Da kann dein Problem herkommen.
Wenn der FU ausgeschaltet ist, ist auch die Versorgung von dem Anschluss des DP weg. Der Abschlusswiderstand funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.
Oder hast du die separate 24V Einspeisung für die FU?

Sonst musst du schauen, dass der Bus so gelegt wird, dass am Ende ein Siemens ist.


bike


----------



## Lupo (5 August 2011)

Es gäbe da von Siemens für so etwas auch noch eine Abschluß-"Baugruppe" für den Bus.
Die benötigt nur 24V als Speisung und kann dann den Busabschluß herstellen.


----------



## Katrin1982 (6 August 2011)

Hallo,

die FU´s bleiben immer an Spannung, von daher sollte dies kein Problem sein.

@Lupo, wie nennt sich die Baugruppe? Artikelnr. 6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0 ??


----------



## JesperMP (6 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:
			
		

> An den FU´s gibt es ja kein IN oder Out, bei Danfoss wird der DP-Anschluss parallel gelegt,


Laut diesen Handbuch gibt es auf den Klemme 67 die 5V für die ABschlusswiederstände. Auf Klemme 70 gibt es die Masse:
http://mcliterature.danfoss.com/WebPublish/doc_A_1_mg28a822.pdf
Dort kann man ein Abschlusswiederstandselement anschliessen.
Vielleicht kommt es eine Abschlusswiederstandselement mit den FU fürs anschliessen an die Klemmen ? (bei Siemens MM440 bekomme ich immer so ein Ding für das eingebaute RS485 Schnittstelle).



			
				Katrin1982 schrieb:
			
		

> , hab allerdings das Gefühl das der Abschlusswiderstand bei den FU´s nichts bringt, hab jetzt z.Z. überhaupt keinen drin.


Ohne Abschlusswiederstände geht es nicht bei Profibus.



			
				Katrin1982 schrieb:
			
		

> wie nennt sich die Baugruppe? Artikelnr. 6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0 ??


Jepp, das ist der "Aktive Terminator".


----------



## Katrin1982 (6 August 2011)

HI,

also in meinem Handbuch steht da nichts von.
Klemme 67 gubt es garnicht, kann dein Dokoment nicht öffenen, aber bei den FU´s von mir ist der kleine Schalter zum abschließen. 
Aber denke das Ganze sollte doch auch egal sein, wenn ich mein TP noch da hinter schalte und hier einen ordentlichen Abschluss rein machen kann, aber ist es halt nicht.

Deswegen der Repaeter, setzt den jetzt am Ende der FU-Kette, also quasi das Gateway und die 17FU´s und schalte hier den Abschlusswiderstand ein. Das TP setzte ich dann auf einer neuen Strecke, quasi Nr.3

Hoffe das es so funktioniert.


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2011)

Mein Fehler. Ich habe vermutlich den falsche Danfoss FU gefunden.

In den Handbuch das du angehängt hast sieht man das die Schalter "S801" (Software Parameter, oder Physikalischen Schalter ?), ein Abschlusswiederstand einschaltet.

Egal wie, am ende des Strangs muss ein Abschlusswiederstand sein.


----------



## Katrin1982 (7 August 2011)

Ja aber das ist es ja. Der Bus läuft jetzt ohne Abschlusswiderstand, sobald ich diesen an meine TP177 einschalte bricht er zusammen. :-(


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 August 2011)

Wenn der FU einen Schalter (on Board) hat um den Bus-Abschluß herzustellen - vielleicht ist es dann ja so, dass einer der FU's (auch bei ausgeschalteten Schalter) den Bus-Abschluß schon herstellt. Wenn ja dann würde das schon so Einiges erklären ...


----------



## Katrin1982 (8 August 2011)

Morgen zusammen,

ich hab den Repeater jetzt hinter alle Teilnehmer (bis auf´s TP) im 2. Strang gesetzt und trotzdem keine Ändeurng, wenn ich den Abschlusswiderstand zuschalte bricht das Ding zusammen.

Was könnte es noch sein?

Eine andere Frage, erdert ihr den Minus der 24V Versorgung?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage, erdert ihr den Minus der 24V Versorgung?



Ja unbedingt!

Da du doch einiges an Leutumgslängen hast, 
ist auf einen guten Potentialausgleich zu
achten. Hierbei ist dann nicht der Querschnitt
ausschlaggebend. Wir verbinden zb Anlagen-
mit Feinstdrähtigen Flachbändern.


----------



## Katrin1982 (8 August 2011)

Hi,

ich hab aber auch für die 1. und 2. Strecke 2 seperate Netzteile sitzen, so das unter Umständen auch hier 2 unterschiedliche 24V anliegen könnten. Wäre das auch ein denkbares Problem?

Ich erde jetzt auf jedenfall erstmal beide Minuse der 24V Versorgung.


----------



## c.wehn (8 August 2011)

naja könnte schon ein problem sein.. 

aber wenn man bedenkt das man mit profibus auch fremde anlagen miteinander vernetzt liegt man ja auch meistens auf einem anderen potential.


----------



## bike (8 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab aber auch für die 1. und 2. Strecke 2 seperate Netzteile sitzen, so das unter Umständen auch hier 2 unterschiedliche 24V anliegen könnten. Wäre das auch ein denkbares Problem?
> 
> Ich erde jetzt auf jedenfall erstmal beide Minuse der 24V Versorgung.



Da wäre ich vorsichtig.
Das kann ins Auge gehen.
Wer hat denn bei euch die Hardware gemalt?
Der muss sich doch im Vorfeld Gedanken gemacht haben, was wie funktionieren soll.
Jetzt bei allen Netzteile =Volt an Masse legen?
Es kann da Potentialverschleppungen geben und ob das dann besser ist? 
Besonders wenn die Anlagen gross und die Versorgungen weit auseinader installiert sind.


bike


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage, erdert ihr den Minus der 24V Versorgung?



Stichwort: "PELV" + "Erdung aus Funktionsgründen"
Allein deswegen ist das Erden des Minuspols fast unumgänglich


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 August 2011)

Da ja alles bis jetzt anscheinend zu Nichts geführt hat ... wie wäre es denn, wenn du mal "guter Teilnehmer - böser teilnehmer" spielst ?
Also - kannst du den Bus stabil zum Laufen bekommen, wenn du einen (oder mehrere) Teilnehmer komplett abhängst und kannst du dann die Widerstände ggf. auch wieder so benutzen wie sie gedacht sind ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Speedy1976 (8 August 2011)

Hast du denn schon mal den Bus mit einem Widestandsmessgerät durchgemessen? 
Ich hatte auch schon mal große Probleme. Das einfachste war den Bus am Anfang zu trennen bei dir am Repeater z.b.und dann beim letzten Teilnehmer den Abschlußwiderstand reinmachen und dann zwischen dem grünen und roten Draht den Widerstand messen. Das sollten so 220 Ohm sein. Solltest du nur z.b. 110 Ohm haben ist ein zweiter Widerstand aktiv. Wenn es da Probleme gibt kannst ja den bus in der Mitte mal nochmal auftrennen und bis dahin messen wenn du dort den Widerstand akltiv machst.
Das ist zumindest erstmal eine relativ günstig Möglichkeit um rauszufinden ob die Widerstände passen oder ein Profibusstecker Probleme macht.

Grüßl


----------



## PN/DP (8 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage, erdert ihr den Minus der 24V Versorgung?


Ja, immer.
Erstens interpretiere ich die VDE 0113 Teil1 (IEC/EN 60204-1) Abschnitt 9.4.3 so, daß ohne Erdung eine Isolationsüberwachung auch der 24VDC-Versorgung (Steuerspannung) vorgeschrieben ist, die man durch die Erdung sparen kann.
Zweitens kann man dann bei der Störungssuche an jeder Stelle der Anlage seine 24V-Signale gegen PE prüfen.



Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Ich erde jetzt auf jedenfall erstmal beide Minuse der 24V Versorgung.


Wenn Du wegen der bisherigen nicht-Erdung Isolationsüberwachungsgeräte in der Anlage hast, dann mußt Du die wahrscheinlich überbrücken, weil Du durch die gewollte Erdung nun einen Erdschluß der 24VDC fabrizierst.



Katrin1982 schrieb:


> wenn ich den Abschlusswiderstand zuschalte bricht das Ding zusammen.


Ich meine ebenfalls, daß dann entweder am letzten Teilnehmer das Profibuskabel bei OUT in den Stecker geht oder schon mehr als 1 Abschlußwiderstand aktiv ist, was bei den FU mit gemeinsamen Profibus-IN/OUT-Klemmen leicht möglich ist.



Speedy1976 schrieb:


> Das einfachste war den Bus am Anfang zu trennen bei dir am Repeater z.b.und dann beim letzten Teilnehmer den Abschlußwiderstand reinmachen und dann zwischen dem grünen und roten Draht den Widerstand messen. Das sollten so 220 Ohm sein.


Das habe ich auch schon machen müssen, meine aber mich zu erinnern, daß dazu alle Profibusteilnehmer ausgeschaltet werden mußten, weil mein Widerstandsmesser sonst Mist gemessen hat.

Harald


----------



## Katrin1982 (8 August 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtig.
> Das kann ins Auge gehen.
> Wer hat denn bei euch die Hardware gemalt?
> Der muss sich doch im Vorfeld Gedanken gemacht haben, was wie funktionieren soll.
> ...




HI, was meinst du damit, kann ins Auge gehen? Das ich den Minus noch nicht auf Erde gezogen habe, oder das ich es nicht machen soll, den minus zu erden?


----------



## Katrin1982 (8 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Da ja alles bis jetzt anscheinend zu Nichts geführt hat ... wie wäre es denn, wenn du mal "guter Teilnehmer - böser teilnehmer" spielst ?
> Also - kannst du den Bus stabil zum Laufen bekommen, wenn du einen (oder mehrere) Teilnehmer komplett abhängst und kannst du dann die Widerstände ggf. auch wieder so benutzen wie sie gedacht sind ?
> 
> Gruß
> Larry




Ich bin jeden Teilnehmer Stück für Stück durchgegangen, alles ist soweit ok, bis das ein Teilnehmer mit Abschlusswiderstand bzw. ein Teilnehmer mit 40m Entfernung rein kommt.
Wobei der Bus wie gesagt auf ganz langsam steht, nicht wirklich toll. Mein Panel hängt bestimmt 1-2sec. hinterher.


----------



## Lupo (8 August 2011)

Und was ist das für ein Teilnehmer ?
Du solltest auf jeden Fall versuchen, wieder auf 1,5MBit zu kommen - alles andere ist nach meiner Meinung Unsinn.

Hast du es tatsächlich so, wie von Larry beschrieben, gemacht ?


----------



## Katrin1982 (8 August 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> Und was ist das für ein Teilnehmer ?
> Du solltest auf jeden Fall versuchen, wieder auf 1,5MBit zu kommen - alles andere ist nach meiner Meinung Unsinn.
> 
> Hast du es tatsächlich so, wie von Larry beschrieben, gemacht ?




Ja hab ich.
Hab jeden Teilnehmer nach und nach angehangen, angefangen vom Gateway + 1 FU und als Abschlusswiderstand das TP mit Abschluss im Siemens-Stecker. Dann Gateway + 2 FU´s und als Abschlusswiderstand das TP mit Abschluss im Siemens-Stecker usw.
Als ich dann beim Vorletzten angekommen bin, sprich Gateway + 14 FU´s und als Abschlusswiderstand das TP mit Abschluss im Siemens-Stecke ging es auf einmal nicht mehr. Ich seh das TP auch überhaupt nicht als erreichbarer Teilnehmer in der letzten Konstallation.


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2011)

Wir hatten ähnlichen Probleme bei eine Anlage im Ausland.
Wenn eine TP177-4  angschlossen wurde, wurde den Profibus sehr unstabil. Wir konnte das Problem teilweise erledigen, wenn wir entweder den Bus auf 187.5k reduzierte, oder den "Retry Limit" von 1 auf 3-5 erhöhte.
Endlich ist einer dazu hingereist, mit ein Profitrace im Koffer. Der Profitrace zeigte uns eindeutig das die Massenverbindung schwebte was 50 Hz common mode Störspannungen erzeugte.

Kann nur die ProfiTrace empfehlen. Ohne so eine Werkzeug kann man sehr lange mit Profibus spielen, ohne das man näher zu den Lösung kommt.


----------



## Katrin1982 (8 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wir hatten ähnlichen Probleme bei eine Anlage im Ausland.
> Wenn eine TP177-4  angschlossen wurde, wurde den Profibus sehr unstabil. Wir konnte das Problem teilweise erledigen, wenn wir entweder den Bus auf 187.5k reduzierte, oder den "Retry Limit" von 1 auf 3-5 erhöhte.
> Endlich ist einer dazu hingereist, mit ein Profitrace im Koffer. Der Profitrace zeigte uns eindeutig das die Massenverbindung schwebte was 50 Hz common mode Störspannungen erzeugte.
> 
> Kann nur die ProfiTrace empfehlen. Ohne so eine Werkzeug kann man sehr lange mit Profibus spielen, ohne das man näher zu den Lösung kommt.




HI,

meinst wirklich das es am TP177A liegt?
Hab in der 1. Strecke auch eins im Einsatz, danach und davor sind woh lauch noch 2 MP377 19". Und halt Gateway´s und FU´s.

Wie setzte ich denn den Retry Limit runter?


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> meinst wirklich das es am TP177A liegt?
> Hab in der 1. Strecke auch eins im Einsatz, danach und davor sind woh lauch noch 2 MP377 19". Und halt Gateway´s und FU´s.


Kann nicht wirklich sagen warum das Problem mit den TP177 auslöste. Ich glaube das das Problem war immer da, aber wenn die TP177 angeschlossen wurde, wurde das Problem ein klein bisschen über die Grenze geschoben so das es kam zu ein Busfehler.
Es ist nicht unmöglich das die TP177A bei dir defekt ist.
Dazu muss ich sagen das dein Profibus Netz recht kompliziert ist. Ich mag gar nicht solche gemischte Profibus Netze mit HMIs und E/A zusammen. 
Viel lieber habe ich E/A auf Profibus (in mono-master betrieb), und die HMIs auf Ethernet. 
Sind ALLE Teilnehmer mit in eine STEP7 Projekt eingetragen ? Oder sind alle Teilnehmer in eine andere Weise berüchsichtigt in TTR ?



Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Wie setzte ich denn den Retry Limit runter?


Retry Limit muss *erhöht* werden, um den Profibus etwas Störunempfindlicher zu machen.
Überleg das wenn den Bus versucht mit Retries, dann frieren die E/A's ein für x-mal TTR.
Um Retry Limit zu ändern, muss man den Busprofil von "DP" oder "Standard" auf "User defined" ändern, dann kann man alle Parameter von Hand umändern. Wenn du den Retry Limit geändert hast, musst du den Taster "Recalculate" ("Neuberechnen" ?) verwenden um den korrekte TTR zu erzeugen.


----------



## Katrin1982 (8 August 2011)

Alle Teilnehmer sind Softwaremäßig erfasst worden, das ist sicher.

Ok, würde dann morgen auch mal das Retry-Limit erhöhen, auf 5?
Aber dann würde die Kommunikation noch langsamer, oder?


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Ok, würde dann morgen auch mal das Retry-Limit erhöhen, auf 5?


Ja probier 5.


Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Aber dann würde die Kommunikation noch langsamer, oder?


Die Retries sind nur aktiv wenn eine Störung von den Master erkannt wird. Wie Häufig das passiert is schwiereig zu sagen. Vielleicht einmal Pro Sekunde, oder einmal Pro Stunde.

Es ist keine wahre Lösung. Ich empfehle das man tut nur so mitlerweile bis die Ursache gefunden ist, und man die wahre Lösung einsetzten kann.


----------



## Katrin1982 (8 August 2011)

Hi,

das möchte ich auch gerne, das ist ja nicht wirklich befriedrigend immer nur ein Plaser auf die Wunde zu kleben. Irgendwann geht es auch sicherlich mal wieder ab und dann hab ich den Salat. :-(

Also ich erhoffe mir noch so einiges vom erden des Minus der Spannungsversorgung ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht mehr wirklich was ich tun kann. :-(


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das möchte ich auch gerne, das ist ja nicht wirklich befriedrigend immer nur ein Plaser auf die Wunde zu kleben. Irgendwann geht es auch sicherlich mal wieder ab und dann hab ich den Salat. :-(
> 
> Also ich erhoffe mir noch so einiges vom erden des Minus der Spannungsversorgung ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht mehr wirklich was ich tun kann. :-(



Bitte den guten Potentialausgleich nicht vergessen....!


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

HI,
  und das Problem geht weiter. Jetzt hab ich alle oben genannten Teilnehmer am Laufen, hab extra für das Gateway ein Repater gesetzt. (Quasi jetzt ingesamt 3 Stk., 1 in Strecke 1 und 2 in Strecke 2)
  Nun möchte ich weiter TP177A anschließen. Hab hinter dem einem Reapater direkt noch einen gesetzte, den Abschlusswiederstand bei dem einen auf Off gestellt und bei dem 2. auf On. Die LED leuchtet auch munter gelb. Der Bus steht bis dahin auch top.
  Wenn ich aber jetzt am 2. Repater in Strecke 2 mein TP177A anklemme sehe ich zwar das Panel aber kann keine Daten übertragen. Hab die Adresse auch schon einmal geändert, aber ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich das TP direkt an mein PG anschließe kann ich super Daten übertragen.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber jetzt am 2. Repater in Strecke 2 mein TP177A anklemme sehe ich zwar das Panel aber kann keine Daten übertragen. [...] Wenn ich das TP direkt an mein PG anschließe kann ich super Daten übertragen.


Also "mit Daten übertragen" meinst du das WinCC Flex Projekt im Panel laden ?

Und wenn das Projekt erfolgreich geladen ist, hat das Panel dann Verbindung zu der konfigurierte Partner CPU ?

Eine kleine Skizze von den gesammte Profibus Netz, inklusiv Kabellängen, wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Hallo, nein, hat das Panel nicht. Mit der Skizze wird etwas schwierig, ich bin gerade auf der Baustelle. Das jetzt neu dazu kommende Panel hab ich aber an einem 2m Stück direkt an den Reapeater angeschlossen um es zu test, damit ich die Strecke von ca. 30m erstmal ausschließen kann.  Ich verzweifel.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Aber, es gibt keine Busstörungen, oder ?
Das Problem ist "nur" das das Panel kein Verbindung zum Partner CPU bekommt ?

Liegt es vielleicht bei den Anzahl Verbindungen an den Partner CPU ?
Geh mal online auf den CPU, und siehe welche Verbindungen sind Reserviert, sind in Verwendung, bzw. sind frei.


----------



## Verpolt (17 August 2011)

Und den Haken "Einziger Master am Bus" beachten. (WinCCflex)


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Hallo,

  so, hab gerade mal drauf geschaut.
  Max. Anzahl an Verbindung-Ressourcen  16, Nicht belegt 13.
  OP Kommunikation Reserviert 1; Belegt 2

  Denke nicht das das gut ist, oder???


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Max. Anzahl an Verbindung-Ressourcen 16, Nicht belegt 13.
> OP Kommunikation Reserviert 1; Belegt 2
> Denke nicht das das gut ist, oder???


Gut wäre wenn es uns gezeigt hatte das das Problem liegt bei die Verbindungsressourcen. Dann wusste wir was man dagegen tun sollen.
Jetzt ist es noch unklar woran es liegen kann.

Hast du eventuell irgendeiner andere Panel das du zum probieren verwenden kannst ? Braucht nicht genau denselben Typ sein.


----------



## Verpolt (17 August 2011)

Den Haken "einziger Master am Bus" in WinCCflexible bei den OP`s rausnehmen


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Ja, ich hab hier mehrere TP´s die wir verwenden können.
  Aber ich hab doch 1 Reservierten und 2 Belegt, wie können 2 Stk. belegt sein, wenn nur 1 Stk. reserviert ist?


An allen OP´s das Häcken wegnehmen?


----------



## Verpolt (17 August 2011)

Ich dachte, du hast mehrere TP's am Bus. 
Deshalb den Haken testen.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab doch 1 Reservierten und 2 Belegt, wie können 2 Stk. belegt sein, wenn nur 1 Stk. reserviert ist?


1 Verbindung wird reserviert wenn es völlig konfiguriert ist. D.h. es ist in eine STEP7 Projekt integriert mit alle andere S7 CPUs, E/A, HMIs und PCs, und der Verbindung zu den Partner CPU durch integration definiert ist, und nicht von Hand eigestellt.

Das 2 Verbindungen belegt sind aber nur 1 ist reserviert, kann daran liegen das nicht alle HMIs korrekt integriert sind. Und das kann solche Verbindungsprobleme erzeugen, besonders bei Profibus. Also, das sollst du bestimmt untersuchen.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du hast mehrere TP's am Bus.
> Deshalb den Haken testen.




 Hallo, 
  ja hab ich doch auch.
  Am End esollen 7x TP177A und 2xMP377 19“ am Bus hängen


----------



## Lupo (17 August 2011)

Respekt !
Und du bist dir dann auch hinsichtlich Performance und Bedienbarkeit der Bediengeräte auch wirklich sicher ? Ich hätte da so meine Zweifel und würde schon allein für die Bediengeräte einen eigenständigen Bus ohne DP-Teilnehmer hernehmen - allerdings auch mit eigenem CP und nicht ein seperater Strang.
Aber du wirst schon wissen, was du tust ...


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Wenn ich das überall raus nehme, seh ich mit meinem pg aber nicht mehr den rest der teilnehmer. Ich stöpsel mich an einem von den beiden mp377 ein.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

cdsnmcbmcbm


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

So viele Teilnehmer in eine schöne gemisch von E/A, FUs und Panele gefällt mir auch nicht.
Wenn alle Teilnehmer konfiguriert sind, welchen TTR bekommst du dann ?


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Ich hab die Reservierten OPs auf 5 hoch gestellt und jetzt sind 3 Belegt.

Ansprechüberwachung 303,7 ms


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Hi,

also ich weiß jetzt echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Ich seh das Panel und kann von Felx nichts übertragen. Hab bei alle Panels das Häckchen §Einzer Master" wegnommen, aber trotzdem keine Änderung.
Heute wurd mir auserdem noch gesagt das noch weiter Teilnehmer hinzu kommen, ca. 100m entfernt. Ca. 40 Stk.

Was würdet ihr mir denn jetzt raten? Ich bin echt mit meinem latain am ende. :-(

Lg


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Was sind die neuen Teilnehmer, HMIs, DP Master, DP Slaves, PCs ?


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

HMI´s, Gateways, Fu´s und noch eine 313c-2DP mit ein bisschen E/A´s


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann nähern wir uns langsam 100 Teilnehmer, und einen grossen Anzahl davon sind PCs oder HMIs.
Das ganze wurde ich NICHT in eine gemeinsame Profibus Netz zusammenfügen (mit oder ohne Repeater). Es wird eine Alptraum ohne Ende.
Es wird nicht performant genug.
Es wird total unflexibel.
Es wird sehr empfindlich, eine Störung kann den gesammte Netz abstellen.
Es gibt keine Redundans.

Ich wurde es in 2 Ebenen aufteilen.
Ein übergeordnete Ebene mit Ethernet/Profinet in eine Ring-Struktur. Alle die HMIs und Master Steuereungen sind mit diesen übergeordnete Netz verbunden.
Für alle Master Steuerungen, die E/A und FUs brauchen, gibt es eine untergeordnete Ebene, enteweder Profibus oder Profinet. Pro Master Steuerung gibt es dann eine eigene Profinet/Profibus Nez, und nur die E/A und FUs die von eine Master gesteuert werden, wird damit verbunden. Jeder von diese untergeordnete Netze kann Linienstruktur haben.

Es wird etwas teuerer.
Es wird viel performanter.
Es wird flexibel.
Es wird robust.
Es gibt redundans auf den übergeordnete Ebene.

Tut mir leid. Es ist etwas spät dies zu erkennen.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Das Problem ist, das jetzt überall schon Kabel liegt. Ich hab keine Möglichkeit so eine Aktion zu machen. Am Ende werden es etwa 85 Teilnhemer sein, das ist wohl richtig.
Dazu kommt das ich keine Ahnung von Ethernet habe. :-(

Mist!!!


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es ein Weg.
Nach meiner Erfahrungen ist Ethernet/Profinet etwas _einfacher_ als Profibus.

Das es schon Kabel liegt ist nicht das grösste Problem.
Und die Kosten, naja mit so viele Stationen ist es kein kleines Projekt. Es kann locher die Kosten tragen. Wichtiger ist das es wird funktionieren, und am liebstens ohne Verspäterungen, ja ?

Das es 40 Teilnehmer mehr kommt, wurde ich als die letzte Argument sein, das jetzt geht es nicht mehr mit eine grosse Profibus Netz.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Mh??
Ok, aber hab das echt noch nie gemacht, was bräuchte ich denn da?
Ich hab eine 315 2-DP/PN, kann ich damit schon was machen?


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Also, zuerst emfehle ich dich sämtliche Teilnehmer auf eine "Landkarte" aufzuzeichnen, und mit Pfeilchen die Abhängigkeiten markieren; für DP Slaves wer ist der Master; und auch wenn es CPU-CPU Kommunikation gibt.

Auch wichtig ist genau welche Teilnehmer Typen (für CPUs, Typbezeichnung und Firmwaren zustand).

Dann sehen wir was ist möglich und was ist nicht.
Egal ist wie das Bussystem jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Dann sehen wir was ist möglich und was ist nicht.
Egal ist wie das Bussystem jetzt aussieht.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Katrin1982 schrieb:


> Das die 2. CPU jetzt noch mit rein kommt, soll eigentlich nur dazu dienen das ganze nachher über Fernwartung auch zu erreichen.


Für Fernwartung brauchst du _vermutlich_ nur das die 315-2PN/DP CPU mit den Firmen-Router verbunden ist.
Eine weitere S7 CPU dazwischen zu hängen gibt kein Vorteil.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

So ist das System jetzt.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Firmeware vergessen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2011)

Ach herje Katrin, 
ein solch umfangreicher Aufbau, an einen Strang, da kann doch
nur zum scheitern verurteilt werden. Kannst du da noch an der Struktur 
etwas ändern? 
Ich glaube nicht das du das so in den griff bekommst, das solltest du 
irgendwie auflösen. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 August 2011)

Bei einer Anlage dieser Größenordnung könnten die 384kB Arbeitsspeicher dann auch mal knapp werden. Auch wenn Du jetzt erstmal andere Prioritäten hast, solltest Du das zumindest im Auge behalten.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Sind dort wo "+Abschluss" markiert wirklich das richtigen Anzahl von Abschlusswiederstände was eingeschaltet sind ?
Wenn ja, dann fehlen viele von die Abschlusswiederstände.

Was sind die Eaton Gateways eigentlich ?

Die Kabellängen wäre auch interessant.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Sind dort wo "+Abschluss" markiert wirklich das richtigen Anzahl von Abschlusswiederstände was eingeschaltet sind ?
> Wenn ja, dann fehlen viele von die Abschlusswiederstände.
> 
> Was sind die Eaton Gateways eigentlich ?
> ...



Eaton Gateways, sind von den Ex Moeller Gateways um Schütze oder Taster
einzusammeln, sagen wir mal ähnlich dem ASI-Bus. 
Jasper wenn du es nicht kennst, kannst du dich Glücklich schätzen.


----------



## Katrin1982 (17 August 2011)

Wie kann ich das ganze denn Auflösen oder auf 2 Stränge verteilen. Wie gesagt, alle Kabel liegen.
Die Längen sind so im Schnitt 50-60m, denke das wir hier auf eine Gesamtlänge von knapp 400m kommen


----------



## Katrin1982 (18 August 2011)

HI,

wäre so eine Konstallation möglich?
Die könnte ich eventuell noch "einfach" hin bekommen zumindest von der Verkabelung. Müsste nur mal wissen was ich für Module nehmen muss um meine 313C ans Enthernet zu bringen. Meine 315 hat das ganze ja schon onboard. (so denke ich)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2011)

Kannst du nicht erstmal die Panels alle per Profinet an
die Steuerung hängen, diese haben immer einiges an 
Kommunikationslast, wenn ich sehe das du mehre
MP's hast, denke ich das dort einiges an Daten hin
und her geschaufelt wird. 

Könntest du in deiner Skizze nicht mal eine räumliche
Anordnung deiner Betriebsmittel einzeichnen
und dann noch zusätzlich die länge der Leitungen,
wenn die betriebsmittel dezentral oder in einen anderen
Schrank angeordnet sind. 

Auch wenn es schmerzt, kannst du nicht Teile
über CP's trennen, so wäre auch in Zukunft eine 
bessere Diagnose möglich.


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2011)

Es gefällt mich nicht mit den Gemisch von HMIs und E/A auf DP.
Ich wurde auch überlegen ob sämtliche Panele auf Ethernet umplaziert werden soll, so das eine reine Profibus Mono-master system entsteht.
Aber die jetzige Aufbau sollte funktionieren, mit die Nachteile die ich schon genannt habe. Das System wird eine sehr hohen TTR-Wert haben.

Auf mehrere CPUs zu unterteilen, sollte von den gewünschte Funktionalität abhängen.
Wenn das ganze Anlage als eine Einheit funtionieren soll, dann 1 CPU.
Wenn das ganze Anlage als kleinere selbständige Einheiten funtionieren soll, dann mehrere CPUs.

Der 315-2PN/DP CPU scheint mir auch ein bisschen zu klein für die Aufgabe. Aber das Profibussystem sollte funktionieren unabhängig von den reine CPU performance.

Bitte weck mit der 313 CPU wenn es nur um Fernwartung handelt.

Abstände, Anzahl Teilnehmer, Repeater usw. scheinen zu passen.
Das es heute nicht Funktioniert mit den jetzigen Aufbau deuten an das es gibt eine Hardware-Fehler die noch nicht erkannt ist.
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten:
Defekten Kabel.
Defekten Stecker.
Fehlender Terminierung.
Fehlender Erdung von den Kabelschirm.
Schlechter Erde.
Fehlernder Potential-Ausgleich.
Fehlender Erdung oder Schirm auf FU-Kabel.
FU-Kabel und Profibus-Kabel sind Parallel verlegt.
Andere Störquellen.
Usw.

Ich empfehle nocheinmal ein Profibustester, wie den genannte Profitrace.


----------



## Katrin1982 (20 August 2011)

Hallo,

hab euch das nochmal kurz aufgezeichnet. Wobei Schaltschrank 3 und 4 nicht unbedingt so gemacht werden müssten. Da hätte ich noch einfluss drauf.
z.Z. gibt es ja nur den 1. Part.
Denke das ich die großen MP377 jetzt erstmal wirklich ans Ethernet lege. Sprich ich geh von meiner 315 auf einen Switch (6GK5005-0BA00-1AA3 oder 6GK5005-0BA00-1AB2) von dort aus dann einmal zu meiner 1. MP377 und wieder vom Switch aus zum 2. MP377.

Wenn ich mich dann am MP377 mit meinem PG einstöpsel, kann ich dann trotzdem noch die Profibusteilnehmer sehen? Also sprich kann ich von dort aus auch die kleinen TP177A laden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2011)

Wenn du das 177 von einen 'A' auf ein 'B' Gerät tauschen könntest,
hättest du alle Panel auf PN und könntest somit schon mal zusätzlich 120m 
Profibusleitung rausnehmen. 
Der weg zu deinen ersten MP find ich auch nicht gerade gelungen, da gehst
du 30m hin und 35m zurück von der CPU aus, da hätte ein zusätzlicher Repeater
im Schrank nicht geschadet. 

Grundsätzlich hast du unheimliche Leitungswege, mit sehr vielen Teilnehmern,
auch wenn du es jetzt ans laufen bekommst, kannst du im nächsten Jahr vor
dem selben Problemm stehen. Vielleicht wären Diagnose Repeater für deine 
Anlage sehr Ratsam.


----------



## Katrin1982 (20 August 2011)

Die 30m bzw. 35m fallen ja jetzt weg. Meine erste Maßnahme nächste Woche wird sein das ich wie gesagt die MP auf Ethernet umstelle.

Möchte gerne mit dem Hausnetzwerk auf meine CPU gehen, von dort aufs 1. MP und dann auf´s 2. MP. Damit ich mich dann im 2. zum programmieren einstecken kann. Hoffe das das so klappt.
Was meinst du?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2011)

Ich würde das Hausnetzwerk von der Automatisierungswelt fernhalten,
wenn du dir Wege bei der IBN ersparen möchtest, steck doch ein WLAN
Router zusätzlich ein. Ich würde auf keinen Fall deine Maßnahme auf das 
eine MP begrenzen, hänge alle Panels an PN. Soviel Zeit wie du schon in die
Fehlversuche investiert hast, kommt es jetzt auf das bisschen Kabel nicht mehr 
an und die Umstellung von '*A*rschlochpanel' auf ein vernünftiges 'B' Gerät
fällt da auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht.


----------



## Katrin1982 (21 August 2011)

Hallo,

ok dann lass ich die Finger vom Hausnetzwerk. Würde dann in Schrank1 die obenen gennaten Router setzten, welchen würdest du davon empfehlen und die A-Panels ebenfalls tauschen.

Jetzt aber nochmal zu meinen Fragen. Kann ich mich mit meinem PG dann an den 2. Port eines Panels setzten und munter meine Daten auf alle anderen Profinet-Teilnehmer spielen? 

Was ist mit dem Profibus? Hab ich die Möglichkeit den auch hier drüber zusehen?


----------



## SPSKILLER (21 August 2011)

Moin,

ja und ja :s12:

Micha


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2011)

Bei deinen Switch kann ich dir keine Empfehlung aussprechen, ich nutze
zb das 'A' Gerät. Ab der 100er Baureihe sind die Switch Diagnosefähig, aber
wenn du nur Panels dran hängst, kannst du auf die Diagnose verzichten.


----------

